
Ask HN: Stop the abuse of flagging - sfk
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10532062<p>This thread was flagged from #3 to #97 in three minutes after a moderately critical Google comment was made.
======
icebraining
You're right that it dropped off abruptly, but it wasn't due to your post, it
had already dropped before you posted:
[http://hnrankings.info/10532062/](http://hnrankings.info/10532062/)

~~~
sfk
I could swear that it was at #3 when I posted, but perhaps you're right.
Anyway, there was no flame war or excessive incivility it that thread...

